# Trying Out the JawJacker



## Big Musky (Dec 27, 2011)

It worked well, I cant wait to load it up with a heavy rod and some braid and take it out Laker fishing. Worked good with the kids too. I think it is a good option for your deadstick rod. :mrgreen:


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

What did you catch on it? Is it any good for perch and Bluegills? I almost got one today but sportsmans was sold out..... again! :evil:


----------



## Big Musky (Dec 27, 2011)

I've been catching trout mostly, works really good on all sizes of fish. it works for perch and bluegill too. will be testing it on lakers soon - thats what i really bought it for.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

I am lovin the video reports. Keep them coming. Testimonials like this are convincing me to shell out the buxx for one of those. Thank you for the post.


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

Just got mine in the mail and now I am excited to try it in the morning. Thanks for posting the video.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I guess I am nuts, but the fun in ice fishing for me is trying to hook them.


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

Got one for Christmas and took it out the day after. Works great! Caught more fish with it than I did jigging. Can't wait to take it to the gorge and put the hurt on some burbot. Best way to make use of your second pole permit. *Suggestion- Try to keep water out of the trigger, it doesn't work when it's frozen.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Those JawJackers look great for a second rod while actively jigging the first.


----------



## Big Musky (Dec 27, 2011)

Get a can of de-icer from the auto paerts store - it will keep the trigger from getting wet and freezing.


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

I worked pretty good for the first time out. And ya setting the hook is funner but so it catching a few bonus fish you would never of caught. And today that was my biggest fish.


----------



## Big Musky (Dec 27, 2011)

Glad to hear it, I will post when I take it out for Mackinaw. I fish 80 feet deep for those.


----------



## 5wtrod (Sep 25, 2007)

The JawJacker worked great today for me. I know that there is the person that will say "it is a mouse trap for fishing" or " it takes all the sport out of fishing". But the JawJacker was created inpart to keep fish from swallowing the hook and getting the fish hooked to deep. And it does just that, I caught six fish on it today (using it as my second pole) and never once did they get hooked any deeper than in the jaw. All six fish were returned to live another day without harm. I suspect that if I had my second pole down the hole without the JawJacker I wouldn't have got those fish and if I did they may have swallowed the hook. 
I did, in the mean time, jig with my first pole and caught most of my fish that way.


----------



## Big Musky (Dec 27, 2011)

Man, I sure would like to try the gorge for Burbot never have caught one.


----------



## btsmith (Sep 12, 2010)

Never heard of one of those. Pretty cool. Thanks for the info guys.


----------

